# Roger Clemens loses appeal in steroid defamation suit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Roger Clemens loses appeal in steroid defamation suit against former trainer Brian McNamee By Nathaniel Vinton – DAILY NEWS SPORTS WRITER A panel three federal appeals judges Thursday refused to let Roger Clemens resurrect the explosive defamation suit he filed in Texas against his former trainer Brian McNamee in January of 2008, soon after the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

